# E3 2011 Thread



## shk021051 (Jun 6, 2011)

*E3 2011 Microsoft Press Conference*​
*Games expected that show in conference :*

1-Gears of War 3
2-Forza Motorsport 4 
3-Modern Warfare 3
4-Halo(new or remake)
5-Alan Wake
6-Codename Kingdoms
7-Splinter Cell
8-Rocksmith

*Kotaku rumor list:*

Forza 4
Star Wars Kinect
Gears of War 3
A Halo related title
Codename Kingdoms
Sesame Street: Once Upon a Monster
The Elder Scrolls V:Skyrim
Steel Battalion: Heavy Armor
Alan Wake: Night Springs (Kinect compatible)
XCOM
Hitman: Absolution
Modern Warfare 3
Spelunky HD
Ghost Recon rail shooter for Kinect
Dance Central 2
Kinect FunLabs
XCommerce
Kinect Sports: Season 2
Toy Soldiers: Cold War
Fable: The Journey
Raving Rabbids for Kinect
An Unspecified Double Fine game
Hybrid (XBLA shooter)
Roller Coaster Kinect
Rise of Nightmares for Kinect​
Watch Live!
just few hours

Hey Guys
What you think about the conference?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't wait!! Sony's E3 press conference is also today though too, so you should of added them also.

Microsoft's conference starst in about an hour and a half over here on the eastern side of the U.S./


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 6, 2011)

halo 4 leaked by xbox.com lol

microsoft is crazy.could be a big surprise but...

http://images.vg247.com/current//2011/06/cap-1.jpg


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 6, 2011)

shk021051 said:


> halo 4 leaked by xbox.com lol
> 
> microsoft is crazy.could be a big surprise but...
> 
> http://images.vg247.com/current//2011/06/cap-1.jpg



I'm gagging for a real Halo sequel with MC in it!  But how good will it be without Bungie?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 6, 2011)

I just hope its better than blizzards


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 6, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> I'm gagging for a real Halo sequel with MC in it!  But how good will it be without Bungie?



much better, lets face it bungies recent games are not worth buying, All the games since halo 3 have been disappointing and that's putting it nicely

on the other hand microsoft can make forza + flight simulator etc, all very good games which run surprisingly well on low powered hardware


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 6, 2011)

OMFG, MW3 looks incredible!!!!!1


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 6, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> OMFG, MW3 looks incredible!!!!!1



no it looks like all the previous ones did but with a bigger price tag and number stuck on it (same multilayer different location for the single player)

though you might be slightly biased by the looks of your avatar...

then again i might be considered biased as i got Battlefield bc2 a few weeks ago and its the best fps i've played in a long time (and for less then £10!!)


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2011)

beers for gearssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 6, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> OMFG, MW3 looks incredible!!!!!1



I was bored the entire way though that part, looked like the same crap they threw up last year.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2011)

finally Microsoft can get my boobs right on my Avatar


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wasn't very impressed with Microsoft's conference this year, they essentially only showed three good hard core exclusive games the entire conference (Gears of War 3, Halo 4, Forza Motorsport 4) the rest was Kinect related garbage. I wish they would of at least showed off/announced some more good multiplatform games, as that would of easily compensated (like maybe Hitman:Absolution and XCOM).


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2011)

what else did you expect?


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 6, 2011)

> I'm gagging for a real Halo sequel with MC in it! But how good will it be without Bungie?



Must wait,I think halo4 will be good
and it make by new studio 343 industries



> Wasn't very impressed with Microsoft's conference this year, they essentially only showed three good hard core exclusive games the entire conference (Gears of War 3, Halo 4, Forza Motorsport 4) the rest was Kinect related garbage. I wish they would of at least showed off/announced some more good multiplatform games, as that would of easily compensated (like maybe Hitman:Absolution and XCOM).



I agree with you
microsoft had very focus on kinect and casual games 
while xbox need to more exclusive games and new ip
but it was better than last year


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> what else did you expect?



XBox 720? Kinect is nothing more than extra frosting that nobody really wants on an old stale cake.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> what else did you expect?



Ya to be honest i actually was thinking to myself about how they were going to really pull this off, as they really didn't have anything that i haven't heard about already (like Gears 3 and Forza 4, which were already announced last year)

I was expecting that at least they would give us a glimps into some newly announced multiplatform games to make up for the lack of good exclusive titles, but instead they filled it with Kinect crap and other new social networking type features that i don't give a shit about.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2011)

Microsoft invested a lot of money and research into Kinect. it's not even a year old. it's Sony who should be moving on to greener pastures.. Move had no momentum at all.


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Move had no momentum at all.



As far as the consumer is concerned does Kinect have any momentum?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> As far as the consumer is concerned does Kinect have any momentum?



it does, i know people who bought it after they saw how rubbish the wii controller was

for me however, i still use the controller, cause kinect is far too much effort


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2011)

I just don't get this motion controlled stuff. I'd rather just go out and play. Over the weekend I played some soccer (football/whatever) with a bunch of friends and it was a much better experience than any game console could offer. It was free too! I played Wii bowling once and it was fun, but the whole time I was thinking how much better actual bowling is.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2011)

people keep buying it. Microsoft has sold over 10 million units. Microsoft has a brighter future in motion gaming. Kinect titles, core titles with Kinect support, Windows support, dash gestures and voice commands, avatar Kinect, etc.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 6, 2011)

bumblebee said:


> microsoft has a brighter future in gaming. Kinect titles, core titles with kinect support, windows support, dash gestures and voice commands, avatar kinect, etc.



oh boy  im all exited now


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 6, 2011)

ghost recon was a hard core title that "better with kinect" it was awesome
voice command or shooting with kinect


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> oh boy  im all exited now












On a serious not (though I'm never really that serious when it comes to games) it will be intereting to see what more they can come up with. They still need a better console in my opinion.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> I just don't get this motion controlled stuff. I'd rather just go out and play. Over the weekend I played some soccer (football/whatever) with a bunch of friends and it was a much better experience than any game console could offer. It was free too! I played Wii bowling once and it was fun, but the whole time I was thinking how much better actual bowling is.



You don't have to get it.  It's what the market wants.  Turns out, there's a $hitload more people in the 1-70 demographic, than the 12-25 demographic.  Wii proved it's viability in marketing games that appeal outside of the tween/teen/20 something area.

Companies, make money.  Microsoft, cares more now about that market than they ever have in the past.  The future of shooters/PC/good multiplayer games for the 13-25 area, lies in Steam, where DRM functions(to a certain extent).


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2011)

bpgt64 said:


> You don't have to get it.  It's what the market wants.  Turns out, there's a $hitload more people in the 1-70 demographic, than the 12-25 demographic.  Wii proved it's viability in marketing games that appeal outside of the tween/teen/20 something area.
> 
> Companies, make money.  Microsoft, cares more now about that market than they ever have in the past.  The future of shooters/PC/good multiplayer games for the 13-25 area, lies in Steam, where DRM functions(to a certain extent).



I understand that, I guess I'm just disappointed in society then. I also don't fall into any of those demographics, except the 1-70 one, which I don't think is really a demographic.. sounds more like a lifespan.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't like motion gaming, but i'm excited for it. Wii had a weak library and stalled out.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 6, 2011)

In my opinion, that was one of the worst conferences in E3 history. It ranks right up there with Nintendo when they unveiled Pac-Man for Gamecube. I can't be bothered to look up what year that was.

At least they set the bar low enough for Sony and Nintendo to have a good show, even if they don't bother to show up.


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Wii had a weak library and stalled out



Indeed, their best game was Wii Sports which came with the system for free.


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 6, 2011)

> On a serious not (though I'm never really that serious when it comes to games) it will be intereting to see what more they can come up with. They still need a better console in my opinion.



I think  is too soon for a new console
why should 720?say your mind


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think Microsoft or Sony can compete with Nintendo's press conference tomorrow. unveiling of a new console is always exciting


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well but thats the point.  lets say, you can make Crappy Soccer Game Y, has a market of close to 200 million with a 10% chance of purchase. But Super Awesome Halo 7, has a demographic of 20 million people, with 50% chance of purchase.  You collect a pay check based on sales.  Who do you spend your money marketing, developing, and designing games for, if you like money?   Oh, Crappy Soccer Game Y costs about 1/5th the development costs.


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2011)

shk021051 said:


> I think  is too soon for a new console
> why should 720?say your mind



Xbox: November 2001 - 2005 = 4 years

Xbox 360: 2005-?? = 6 years

The 360 is showing it's age. It's old and is hindering gaming progress. Time for something new.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 6, 2011)

cant someone rename this thread do a General E3 2011 thread or something like that ?


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't mind as long if it's cool with shk021051


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 6, 2011)

bpgt64 said:


> Well but thats the point.  lets say, you can make Crappy Soccer Game Y, has a market of close to 200 million with a 10% chance of purchase. But Super Awesome Halo 7, has a demographic of 20 million people, with 50% chance of purchase.  You collect a pay check based on sales.  Who do you spend your money marketing, developing, and designing games for, if you like money?   Oh, Crappy Soccer Game Y costs about 1/5th the development costs.



Both, those games cater to different markets and the goal is to fill each market with what people want. If the lesser developed game seems to keep casual gamers happy and you spend less, then you roll with it, while you have Halo in the more hardcore market.



AltecV1 said:


> cant someone rename this thread do a General E3 2011 thread or something like that ?



I agree, Sony's E3 2011 Conference is actually today too, so it would make it a lot easier.


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 6, 2011)

> Xbox: November 2001 - 2005 = 4 years
> 
> Xbox 360: 2005-?? = 6 years
> 
> The 360 is showing it's age. It's old and is hindering gaming progress. Time for something new.



I know that
but you now new console of nintendo just about 20% powerful than x360?
i think studios can make good game on this generation like crysis 2 gears 3 etc...
suppose microsoft release x720 ! companies could Top Investment ability to make perfect game?so why are not doing now?


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2011)

shk021051 said:


> so why are not doing now?



It's cheaper to sell what they got and if the masses are still buying, they have no business reason to make a new console.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary edition will be single player and co-op only. no multiplayer. you will be able to play 6 Halo: Combat Evolved maps in Halo: Reach multiplayer.

and cloud storage, game saves and profile on the go are coming to XBOX Live.


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 6, 2011)

> It's cheaper to sell what they got and if the masses are still buying, they have no business reason to make a new console.



i mean was if we have new console game studios cant Investment to make perfect games,like now!


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2011)

shk021051 said:


> i mean was if we have new console game studios cant Investment to make perfect games,like now!



They can. It's been done since the advent of video games. Games are made with PC's or developer consoles supplied by Microsoft, Sony, etc. Just because a game can have better graphics doesn't change the way games are made.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2011)

Microsoft is making money hand over fist. 



> Mike Hickey of Take 2 believes the new GTA 5 could sell 16 million copies and generate 750 million dollars.
> 
> A major reason for the high sales expectations is the increased combined Xbox 360 and PS3 installed based in the United States, which Hickey thinks will be 41 million units by the end of 2010. That compares to 14 million in 04/2008, when GTA IV came out.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 6, 2011)

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/?tag=topslot;img;1

Battlefield 3 is on now. Sorry I'm late, I just started watching.


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 6, 2011)

> They can. It's been done since the advent of video games. Games are made with PC's or developer consoles supplied by Microsoft, Sony, etc. Just because a game can have better graphics doesn't change the way games are made.



But pc is unlimited so why they don't make on pc?




edit:

Omg.

nfs and bf3 was amazing


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 6, 2011)

October 25th. Perfect, I'll be able to run it great by then.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 6, 2011)

shk021051 said:


> But pc is unlimited so why they don't make on pc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I missed NFS, but BF3 goes beyond words.


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2011)

shk021051 said:


> But pc is unlimited so why they don't make on pc?



Consoles sell more. Pay and play and no need to take up PC hardware as an involved hobby.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2011)

Need For Speed looks awesome!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 6, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> OMFG, MW3 looks incredible!!!!!1



Are you on drugs? it looked like MW1/MW2/crap ops.. with a new map.. except this map pack will cost u $60


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 6, 2011)

I can not explain 
Bf3 was awesome and desert look was reality (cod killer)


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 6, 2011)

the BF3 tank gameplay footage gave me chills! ,other than that EA conference was quite lame(mass effect 3 seems do be all out action game now :shadedshu )


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sad that this is the building







Yet MW3 is mentioned in your post and no BF3, lol.



AltecV1 said:


> the BF3 tank gameplay footage gave me chills! ,other than that EA conference was quite lame(mass effect 3 seems do be all out action game now :shadedshu )



Yeah, I already love tanking in BC2, but BF3 everything looks so amazing.


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 6, 2011)

next conference is ubisoft
also you can see live here:http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ubisoft-e3


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2011)

if I was Shepard I would throw Mr. Caffeine out a window.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone else psyched about SSX? 

I love this game!!!


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 6, 2011)

Sesame Street or Skyrim, ftw: everything else I can take or leave.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 6, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I was bored the entire way though that part, looked like the same crap they threw up last year.



LOL, yeah right 

I still can't rid of this damn erection from watching witnessing that demo!


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony in 2 hours. There's some interwebz rumors going around the Rockstar will be making an announcement at some point tonight. I don't think I believe these rumors, but a glimpse of GTA5 might be nice.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 6, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> *Are you on drugs? *it looked like MW1/MW2/crap ops.. with a new map.. except this map pack will cost u $60



Yes, if that drug is called MW3!!!!!!!


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 6, 2011)

GTA 5 announcement would be bad ass

EDIT: just saw farcry 3!,looked cool


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2011)

Ghost Recon looks good.


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 6, 2011)

> Sony in 2 hours. There's some interwebz rumors going around the Rockstar will be making an announcement at some point tonight. I don't think I believe these rumors, but a glimpse of GTA5 might be nice.



if gta 5 announcement it is multi platform while agent is not (till now)

p.s:cant wait for assassin's creed


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2011)

13 minutes of Modern Warfare 3 

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/06/13-minutes-of-unadulterated-modern-warfare-3-footage-through-th/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> OMFG, MW3 looks incredible!!!!!1



no it doesnt. it looks exactly like MW2. Modern warfail 2 clone!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 7, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, yeah right
> 
> I still can't rid of this damn erection from watching witnessing that demo!



No i was truly unimpressed and i'll only change my mind about the series when they stop copy and pasting the same game and changing the title number. 

If you enjoyed it then that's fine.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

> “There’s no smoke without fire,” notes MCVUK.com. If the website’s inside sources are to be believed, we might catch a glimpse Grand Theft Auto V this evening.
> 
> The industry website notes that some insiders are certain Rockstar will announce Grand Theft Auto V at either Microsoft or Sony’s E3 press conference tonight.
> 
> ...



dammit.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 7, 2011)

All hail the pwn monster which is BF3!\

Need a new pair of pants after what I just witnessed.

And on the note of MW3, as a kid I use to put soda cans on the back end of my bicycle wheel to make it sound like a motorcycle and it sounded way more realistic than the weapons in MW3. 

I said this in the very first COD:BO thread, if you've played one cod game, you've played them all.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jun 7, 2011)

Bf3 and deus ex look entertaining. Maybe Diablo 3 as well. I'd love to see a glimpse of half-life too. But really I just want homeworld 3, descent 4, freespace 3, system shock 3, mechwarrior, mech commander, freelancer,  commandos, ground control, battlezone 3, etc. 

My hopes are dwindling though...

Haha I guess I just want new sequels to older games. I'm a picky sob.

I would love to see some brand new IPs with some decent thought behind them.
I don't see any developers with real cojones trying that though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

Valve won't be at E3 this year. surprise!






the lobster monster got them


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 7, 2011)

why farcry 3 uses same engine ?  Expect to see it with Cryengine 3


----------



## xenocide (Jun 7, 2011)

I am 100% dedicated to BF3 now.  Also would like to point out that they were running it on a PC for that demo ^^

I watched the MW3 footage, completely unimpressed.  I have a friend that loved playing CoD4\MW2\Blops and he said it was potentially the most boring gameplay footage he's seen in a while.  I pretty much agree.  Also, I love how the EA rep just tore into MW3 at every opportunity;  "We have the biggest game, *running on the newest engine, with no subscription fees*!"


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 7, 2011)

Just listing some stuff you didnt mention about the Microsoft Conference.
For the Microsoft conference they revealed Cloud Storage for the 360 so you can take your saves on the go, new Kinect Fable using the Unreal engine, MINECRAFT FOR 360!, Halo Combat Evolved remake in new graphics and some old remade maps for Reachs multiplayer (think how they used the Halo 3 mulitplayer for ODST), Xbox LIVE TV streaming like the sky player in the UK, new dashboard, LOTS of things where announced this year.

The released date for Mass Effect 3 is March 6th 2012

NObody cares about Fary Cry 3 or playstation branded 3d glasses or that the name of the PSP is playstation vita. PS3 was terrible this year.

EDIT: Not one big surprise this year unlike the other big 2. The Metal Gear Solid and ZOE HD remakes where announced before E3 and i think those where bigger news than some games now have PS Move support because thats all they really announced this year. Also some titles for the PSVita like Bioshock which i never liked in the first place.

Roll on Nintendo, maybe they can give me a shock!


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> For the Microsoft conference they revealed Cloud Storage for the 360 so you can take your saves on the go, new Kinect Fable using the Unreal engine, MINECRAFT FOR 360!, Halo Combat Evolved remake in new graphics and some old remade maps for Reachs multiplayer (think how they used the Halo 3 mulitplayer for ODST), Xbox LIVE TV streaming like the sky player in the UK, new dashboard, LOTS of things where announced this year.
> 
> The released date for Mass Effect 3 is March 6th 2012
> 
> NObody cares about Fary Cry 3 or playstation branded 3d glasses or that the name of the PSP is playstation vita. PS3 was terrible this year.



dont want to sound like a dick but could you please tone down your XBOX360 fanboyism !thank you


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Just listing some stuff you didnt mention about the Microsoft Conference.
> For the Microsoft conference they revealed Cloud Storage for the 360 so you can take your saves on the go, new Kinect Fable using the Unreal engine, MINECRAFT FOR 360!, Halo Combat Evolved remake in new graphics and some old remade maps for Reachs multiplayer (think how they used the Halo 3 mulitplayer for ODST), Xbox LIVE TV streaming like the sky player in the UK, new dashboard, LOTS of things where announced this year.
> 
> The released date for Mass Effect 3 is March 6th 2012
> ...



You've got to be insane, Microsoft's conference was horrible and many people share that opinion.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 7, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> You've got to be insane, Microsoft's conference was horrible and many people share that opinion.



Microsoft's conference was basically them saying they are updating the software on the 360, and that they were beginning their market strategy of pimping out the Kinect like a cheap hooker.  I saw nothing of interest considering I was hoping for some information on their new system...


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 7, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Microsoft's conference was basically them saying they are updating the software on the 360, and that they were beginning their market strategy of pimping out the Kinect like a cheap hooker.  I saw nothing of interest considering I was hoping for some information on their new system...



I agree, as i said before they only showed three good hardcore exclusive titles also(gears 3, forza 4 and halo 4), then after that it was all Kinect garbage and social networking software.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

Jack's apology was sincere and Uncharted was nice but no Rockstar and it wasn't very exciting


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 7, 2011)

Come on i dont really like the xbox 360 that much its been a paperweight for months for me. Anything that gets me some use out of it is pretty good by my books. Ive had the thing since 2006! Although i did swap to a Falcon chipset. I ended up getting a new 360, 2 games and 2 controllers all for £50 total once i sold the original premium.
I bought the 3DS on launch does that make me a Nintendo fanboy too? lol joking man.

What about the Playstation keynote? Was that any better?
Microsoft just gave me cloud support and a new dashboard, i think that was pretty decent. Most of the games i did know about before hand though Halo 4 was a big surprise and people are saying its a new trilogy of games.

Whether or not you like the Kinect or not at least they are starting to support it more, personally i would only buy one if it was dirt cheap its just not that compelling for me.

I was just trying to say from an owners perspective it wasn't that bad and i compared it to the Playstation because the Nintendo Conference hasn't happened yet. Maybe i didnt give Sony enough credit i mean they did announce Medieval for move and Sly Cooper which i guess used to be good games in years gone by. Most of the things have been leaked or announced already like the new Uncharted or the HD Collections. I just find it hard to get excited about the PSVita especially since it was everything i already knew about it like the name and some of the games like LBP.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 7, 2011)

A timeline of the Playstation keynote
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/06/sony-e3-keynote/#continued

The xbox keynote.
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/06/microsoft-e3-keynote/

EDIT: Brothers in Arms was announced too.
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/06/brothers-in-arms-returning-to-nazi-territory-as-the-furious-4/

EA keynote:
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/06/ea-e3-2011-keynote-live-from-the-orpheum/

Ubisoft.
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/06/ubisoft-e3-keynote/


----------



## KainXS (Jun 7, 2011)

so the NGP really will be called the vita, man I like the 250 price but the name is killing it for me

sounds like a bottle of water or somethin


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

I bet it will cost a lot to develop AAA titles for the Vita. probably going to be cheaper to port a lot of PS3 titles. Nintendo will destroy it anyways.

i'm going to go eat some velVEETA


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I agree, as i said before they only showed three good hardcore exclusive titles also(gears 3, forza 4 and halo 4), then after that it was all Kinect garbage and social networking software.



dude, really? I mean yeah it wasnt that great but did you see Sony's. They kissed ass for the first 30 minutes. Idk about you guys but im pumped for Halo 4, Halo Anniversary(even though this franchise is turning to much into cod) Gears of War 3, and BF3. I was freaking out when i saw the guy demo'ing Bf3  at the EA conference using a PC.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony had to kiss ass for the first half hour. Everyone and their grandma should have seen that coming.

This whole E3 has been a let down for me, outside of Battlefield 3. Hopefully Nintendo has something worthwhile tomorrow.


----------



## erixx (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-debut-gameplay-stream/714927

FC3 gameplay..... cool. disturbing. wow.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> dude, really? I mean yeah it wasnt that great but did you see Sony's. They kissed ass for the first 30 minutes. Idk about you guys but im pumped for Halo 4, Halo Anniversary(even though this franchise is turning to much into cod) Gears of War 3, and BF3. I was freaking out when i saw the guy demo'ing Bf3  at the EA conference using a PC.



It was quite obvious that they were going to do such a thing after the networking debacle, why would anyone be surprised?, kissing the customers ass in an attempt to make them feel better isn't a new tactic after a such a disaster happens. 

And again, that's all they had, Gears 3, Forza 4 and Halo as main exclusive titles, Sony is killing them in content this year. Uncharted 3, Infamous 2, Resistance 3, Twisted Metal, Sly Cooper and so on. No ones claims any company is better, but even a blind man can see the better and more abundant lineup.


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 7, 2011)

> It was quite obvious that they were going to do such a thing after the networking debacle, why would anyone be surprised?, kissing the customers ass in an attempt to make them feel better isn't a new tactic after a such a disaster happens.
> 
> And again, that's all they had, Gears 3, Forza 4 and Halo as main exclusive titles, Sony is killing them in content this year. Uncharted 3, Infamous 2, Resistance 3, Twisted Metal, Sly Cooper and so on. No ones claims any company is better, but even a blind man can see the better and more abundant lineup.



Dude,sony conference was too boring.All the time the show was 3D and PS move,while Uncharted 3, Infamous 2, Resistance 3, Twisted Metal were introduced before and just they has sly cooper


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 7, 2011)

shk021051 said:


> Dude,sony conference was too boring.All the time the show was 3D and PS move,while Uncharted 3, Infamous 2, Resistance 3, Twisted Metal were introduced before and just they has sly cooper



Most of the games shown at each conference will be games that were already announced, Halo 4 was the only core title game Microsoft showed that wasn't already announced to exist beforehand, this isn't new, they just expand and get into more detail of what they announced beforehand, and Sony has the better lineup imo, it's hardcore exclusive lineup is a lot more satisfying to me whether or not they were already announced.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 7, 2011)

I loved the BF3 footage. I am hoping DICE will release the hardware requirements in time so that we have time to update what is needed, for those that need. I also hope that DICE won't back-stab me and let me fly the B-1 Lancer that blasted that hill in the end!  OMFG! Finally cluster bombs!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 7, 2011)

Your complaining of Microsoft just showing games we already know about? Did you SEE the Sony keynote? Much of the same thing. I dont care about any of the games they showed apart from Uncharted 3, they didnt even show of Twisted Metal! Missed opportunity.


----------



## Frick (Jun 7, 2011)

Give me TOR or give me nothing.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Your complaining of Microsoft just showing games we already know about? Did you SEE the Sony keynote? Much of the same thing. I dont care about any of the games they showed apart from Uncharted 3, they didnt even show of Twisted Metal! Missed opportunity.



Because announcing 1-2 titles is more important than announcing a cheap, powerful portable capable of very high quality graphics?  I think you're grasping at straws if you think the Vita is a crap announcement (especially at *$250*), yet Halo 4 which is designed by a completely different studio from every other Halo game is exciting.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 7, 2011)

stupid 10h time differents ! get up you lazy americans !!!!,i have been waiting whole day already


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone remember when sequels used to have new graphics and elements added to games? When as gamers did we start accepting the same damn game over and over again with just a title change and a map pack?


----------



## chris89 (Jun 7, 2011)

Farcry 3 does look fantastic, and so does Skyrim, hopefully Bethesda will learn and have high res textures as standard on PC.

BiA 4 i will not buy as it isn't a BiA i want to continue with Bakers story and not an Inglourious B' rip off. 

Halo 1 remake will be good and i hope it is exact and we get the ott pistol again, another game i want to see more of is BioShock Infinitie.

Chris


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does anyone remember when sequels used to have new graphics and elements added to games? When as gamers did we start accepting the same damn game over and over again with just a title change and a map pack?



Well, they've been regurgitating the same crap for years in the television and film industry without creating too much of a backlash, so it was only a matter of time before the same marketing mentality took hold in other entertainment industries. Clearly voting with your wallet is the only way to combat such practices, but too many people encourage them to maintain this approach by continuing to buy regardless.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Well, they've been regurgitating the same crap for years in the television and film industry without creating too much of a backlash, so it was only a matter of time before the same marketing mentality took hold in other entertainment industries. Clearly voting with your wallet is the only way to combat such practices, but too many people encourage them to maintain this approach by continuing to buy regardless.



Yeah I know. Like the man said in the FarCry 3 trailer. "Doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results is the definition of insanity." Replace insanity with stupidity and you have 90% of the Earths population. At least clinically insane people don't bother other people with their bullshit.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I know. Like the man said in the FarCry 3 trailer. "Doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results is the definition of insanity." Replace insanity with stupidity and you have 90% of the Earths population.



The mob rules


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> At least clinically insane people don't bother other people with their bullshit.



Oh wow...you should let me put that in my sig

Does anyone know if the remastered halo will be done using a new engine, or if they are just updating the textures?  The trailer for Halo 4 was short IMO.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Oh wow...you should let me put that in my sig



Go ahead. Its nice to be quoted.


----------



## BondExtreme (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo conference starting soon! =D


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 7, 2011)

What do you think about the PSP Vita? Hope there will be some good RPG titles!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> And again, that's all they had, Gears 3, Forza 4 and Halo as main exclusive titles, Sony is killing them in content this year. Uncharted 3, Infamous 2, Resistance 3, Twisted Metal, Sly Cooper and so on. No ones claims any company is better, but even a blind man can see the better and more abundant lineup.



The days of the 360 having the best exclusives is over. People still keep banging that gong like Halo and Gears are better exclusives like that have been since the 360 had it's head start. But since about 2 years ago, the PS3 exclusives have been a lot better, and they just keep sweetening the pot. I can't think of one 360 exclusive I would play over GoW III.



Ninkobwi said:


> What do you think about the PSP Vita? Hope there will be some good RPG titles!



I'm excited, especially at the price they put. I am very entertained with my PSP, this thing should be a lot of fun and pack a serious punch.


----------



## Raijian (Jun 7, 2011)

PS Vita sounds really lame compared to NGP. Also, AT&T is providing the 3g version.


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 7, 2011)

Now nintendo conference on air


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo won this E3, hands down.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U ......any opinions? for me..well my avatar expresses it quite well


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> Wii U ......any opinions? for me..well my avatar expresses it quite well






That sums it up for me.




Damn_Smooth said:


> Nintendo won this E3, hands down.



I hope they won a better console.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U FTW! MS and Sony will be rushing to rip this off now and Nintendo again takes the lead in innovation.


FYI guys from what I understand thats just the controler for the Wii U. NOT THE CONSOLE itself.


----------



## Frick (Jun 7, 2011)

erixx said:


> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-debut-gameplay-stream/714927
> 
> FC3 gameplay..... cool. disturbing. wow.





At first I was like "Cool like in Beyond Good & Evil!" and then "meehhh guns".


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

pictures for people that missed it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

looks like a ps3 + psp when you turn on remote play


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll pass on holding a tablet sized controller in my hands while I play games. Doesn't really seem innovative, and they are moving back to clunky controllers, which is what I thought the Wii remote was moving away from, but now this controller is massive.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> pictures for people that missed it.
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2011/06/wiiuheaderimg530px151512.jpg
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2011/06/wiiu599pxbodyimg12512512.jpg
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2011/06/wiiuheaerimg530pxh2512512.jpg



I knew you of all people would catch that.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'll pass on holding a tablet sized controller in my hands while I play games. Doesn't really seem innovative, and they are moving back to clunky controllers, which is what I thought the Wii remote was moving away from, but now this controller is massive.



the size isn't the only problem, the reason the Xbox is one of the best consoles for multiplayer is cause another remote cost about £15, at the end of the day your not gonna play co-op or split screen if the controller cost £110


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 7, 2011)

So I was just watching the EA press conference, and did anybody else think that Overstrike seemed inspired by The Incredibles a little too much?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'll pass on holding a tablet sized controller in my hands while I play games. Doesn't really seem innovative, and they are moving back to clunky controllers, which is what I thought the Wii remote was moving away from, but now this controller is massive.



I think you can connect a Wii motion plus or classic controller to it.


----------



## Frick (Jun 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I think you can connect a Wii motion plus or classic controller to it.



Anything else would be silly. Especially considering how much Wii plays on the partygame thing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I think you can connect a Wii motion plus or classic controller to it.



I hope so, but he reason the Wii did so great was because it was so different. A Wii is a console my parents, or my grand parents might actually want, just for fun. But none of them would want a PS3 or a 360, or a console with a LCD monitor on the controller.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 7, 2011)

I plan to stand in line, buy 3 of them, sell 2 of them, get my 3rd free. How am I going to get 3? well I have 3 brothers and a siter, both parents still together, 7 in my family, i'll manage.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 7, 2011)

How much power is it going to take to run the Wii U controller?  You will be forever charging the thing?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

why are nintendo so obsessed with having 2 screens?

all of the people i know think that 2 screens instead of one is the flaw in the DS

and i hope they get back the good games because game boy Colour/Advance and gamecube games are the only enjoyable nintendo games i've played in ages


----------



## silkstone (Jun 7, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> OMFG, MW3 looks incredible!!!!!1



OMG They are releasing MechWarrior 3!!!??

In all seriousness tho, i wish there were a new MechWarrior game, they were the best.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I think you can connect a Wii motion plus or classic controller to it.



Yes.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2011/06/img6660.jpg
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2011/06/img6658.jpg



those pictures make me sad


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> those pictures make me sad



Innovation makes you sad? You deserve watered down consoles then.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> I hope they won a better console.



You missed it? I never saw a Wii that could run Battlefield 3 or Metro last light.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Innovation makes you sad? You deserve watered down consoles then.



how is innovation sticking yet another screen no one wanted on an already over priced controller whilst the console itself will probably not reach the optimisation needed to overtake the current ones until 2014 when the ps 4 comes out

and having played many of nintendo's games on the wii i can tell you its not the console nintendo needs to work on its its collection of games which can only be described as 'bad', gameplay is terible and my psp beats the graphics it provides and i'd love to say i was exaggerating but i'm not

i'll only consider the new wii if they still have support for gamecube controllers and even then it'll be a tough decision as my ps3 and xbox are doing fine at the moment, and by that i mean i like all the games i have for them (ps3 is better then xbox for those who don't have both)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> You missed it? I never saw a Wii that could run Battlefield 3 or Metro last light.



I think a lot of people missed a lot of things from that show.

1. Wii U is a new console with new specs unreleased. 
2. Wii U has a console WITH a new controller. Not just a controller.
3. Wii U will use the old controller.
4. The Wii U controller will allow you to play the new console ANYWHERE in the house.

I mean really people. Learn to listen.



cheesy999 said:


> how is innovation sticking yet another screen no one wanted on an already over priced controller whilst the console itself will probably not reach the optimisation needed to overtake the current ones until 2014 when the ps 4 comes out
> 
> and having played many of nintendo's games on the wii i can tell you its not the console nintendo needs to work on its its collection of games which can only be described as 'bad'
> 
> i'll only consider the new wii if they still have support for gamecube controllers and even then it'll be a tough decision as my ps3 and xbox are doing fine at the moment, and by that i mean i like all the games i have for them (ps3 is better then xbox for those who don't have both)



No one wanted? Like no one wanted motion controls?......lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> . Wii U will use the old controller.



will that include the gamecube controller as that was actually nice to use (i prefer my controllers to be controllers, that's why my consoles display the graphics on a TV!!!)

And there were a lot of people who wanted motion controls which had the chance to be new and innovative, asopposed to a TV in the controller which is old and expensive

this is gonna be like the old Wii, which has on average 3 games sold for every console eg:bought buy 'misled, non technical people' who then realised they've been ripped of and don't use it


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U-nnecessary!  

If you want to Nintendo game on the move, you use your favourite flavour of DS.  The Wii U controller will be MEGA expensive because it will have to be powerful enough to run the same titles that the actual Wii U console does.  And surely by now the Wii 2 will have half decent specs.  By rights, it should be on par, or ideally better than, the 360 and PS3.

So what will we be looking at?  Nintendo Wii U + tablet style controller = £400.  Or you can buy the new console without the controller for £200?????


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> will that include the gamecube controller as that was actually nice to use (i prefer my controllers to be controllers, that's why my consoles display the graphics on a TV!!!)
> 
> And there were a lot of people who wanted motion controls which had the chance to be new and innovative, asopposed to a TV in the controller which is old and expensive
> 
> this is gonna be like the old Wii, which has on average 3 games sold for every console eg:bought buy 'misled, non technical people' who then realised they've been ripped of and don't use it



And Sony,MS will rip it off because its INNOVATIVE.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 7, 2011)

And y'all are missing the whole point to any video game or video game system. It's to make money. They (nintendo) thinks it's a good if not great idea, it will sell, all nintendo systems do. it's probably 18 moonths off anyway. I suspect november of 2012


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And Sony,MS will rip it off because its INNOVATIVE.



they will rip it off so they can get MONEY, businesses go where the money is not where they actually should go, my kinect sytems been the biggest waste of time as there's not one good game that uses it yet

Sony have been doing it for the last 5 years now anyway, only innovation is making it compulsory

go on your PSP, launch 'remote play' and SEE WHAT HAPPENS!!!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> they will rip it off so they can get MONEY, businesses go where the money is not where they actually should go, *my kinect sytems been the biggest waste of time as there's not one good game that uses it yet*



This   But hopefully somethign good is on the horizon.  Or you can use it with the next XBOX


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> they will rip it off so they can get MONEY, businesses go where the money is not where they actually should go, my kinect sytems been the biggest waste of time as there's not one good game that uses it yet
> 
> Sony have been doing it for the last 5 years now anyway



Exactly they will rip it off to make money......because people buy innovation.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Exactly they will rip it off to make money......because people buy innovation.



ding ding ding I think we have a winner


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> ding ding ding I think we have a winner



Of course you got a winner. I'm TheMailMan.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> will that include the gamecube controller as that was actually nice to use (i prefer my controllers to be controllers, that's why my consoles display the graphics on a TV!!!)
> 
> And there were a lot of people who wanted motion controls which had the chance to be new and innovative, asopposed to a TV in the controller which is old and expensive
> 
> this is gonna be like the old Wii, which has on average 3 games sold for every console eg:bought buy 'misled, non technical people' who then realised they've been ripped of and don't use it



What are you on about? The classic controller was better than the gamecube controller in every way conceivable in my opinion. As long as it can use that, and it can, I'm happy.

I don't see how you gathered that this was aimed at the casual market like the Wii, when 95% of the games they showed for it were awesome.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Exactly they will rip it off to make money......because people buy innovation.



and nintendo have ripped off the idea to make money, because people weren't interested in sony solution due to limited support and marketing

A lot of people out there buy what they see on TV to look fashionable etc

i gathered the idea it was for the casual market as ive never heard a TPU user say 'do you know what i need, a small TV on the contoller which will make it cost the same amount as an actual 20" tv'

at the end of the day i have used a wii controller and while is was 'intresting' it wasn't very good as a controller, i'm guessing the wii u will be the same, a good idea, but it won't work out

i mean i still like consoles that sega make and i wasn't even around when they were in production, not for the graphic (its 20 years old) but because the games were 'fun'


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> and nintendo have ripped off the idea to make money, because people weren't interested in sony solution due to limited support and marketing
> 
> A lot of people out there buy what they see on TV to look fashionable etc
> 
> ...



No one said I want an electric glass bulb to light up my house ether before the light bulb invented. Your point?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

if you missed the stream 

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/nintendo-e3/?tag=content_nav;video;nintendo

seek to 18:00min.

controller is sick lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No one said I want an electric glass bulb to light up my house ether before the light bulb invented. Your point?



my point is it was already invented and no one was interested, its not innovation its just copying an idea that didn't work by improving the support and marketing

i do 'like' the idea i just see everything Nintendo have done in the past 5 years being a complete failure(from a technical view - i know their profit margins are excellent) and i don't want them to turn this into a stupid gimmick like they did with motion control

if they did this 5 years ago i would of trusted them to pull it off but not now...


----------



## Benetanegia (Jun 7, 2011)

I have never owned a console since the Atari and ever since technology allowed it, I always thought console controlers needed a touchscreen on them. I never thought about such a big screen, more like 4" screen, but as a PC gamer always thought that console controlers were very limited and this may solve many of the problems. I will not buy a console now either, but I think it's a great idea with a lot of potential.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> I have never owned a console since the Atari and ever since technology allowed it, I always thought console controlers needed a touchscreen on them. I never thought about such a big screen, more like 4" screen, but as a PC gamer always thought that console controlers were very limited and this may solve many of the problems. I will not buy a console now either, but I think it's a great idea with a lot of potential.



looks like a complete wii all over again, just watched the video instead of looking at the pics and although i see battlefield 3 i also see wii fit and some stupid chat program

i like the sound of a Nintendo-ea partnership though

if nintendo can stop messing around with Wii fit and nintendogs and make something with a play time that keeps you intrested for more then 15 minutes i can see them being great, i mean they entered 3d gaming with some cool games as now but 1-2months later i turn on the TV and see an Advert for Nintendogs 3d and think- seriously, again?

We need Nintendo to stop ******* (yeah asterisks, put whatever word you feel appropriate in there) around with their consoles and get onboard some good game designers

I can see this being useful though, who wouldn't want to see their tyre temps whilst their racing or their stats+ health and stuff whilst shooting


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> looks like a complete wii all over again, just watched the video instead of looking at the pics and although i see battlefield 3 i also see wii fit and some stupid chat program
> 
> i like the sound of a Nintendo-ea partnership though
> 
> ...



Um the Wii U will have all the high end games the other console have (BF3, Batman) PLUS the Nintendo classics. I really don't know WTF you are going on about at this point. Are you just hating to hate?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um the Wii U will have all the high end games the other console has (BF3, Batman) PLUS the Nintendo classics. I really don't know WTF you are going on about at this point. Are you just hating to hate?



bit of both, i'm still really worried nintendo will push this back in to novelty or make it very expensive just to fill their pockets, some of its just built up anger from the first console

i sitll want to know, any chance of a tradditional controller working on the wii u?

all this motion control and touchcreen isn't very good when you just want to sit down and play


----------



## Benetanegia (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> looks like a complete wii all over again



You say that as if it was bad. The Wii has been until now the only console I would ever consider buying. It serves the purpose of a console. Entertainment and light gaming. Good for the kids and so on. For Battlefields and other "serious" games, AAA games, that's what the PC is for. PS and Xbox as far as I am concerned are nothing but unnecessary run of the mill gaming platforms. Not powerful enough to run "serious" games such as Battlefield 3 the way they should be played, overkill for anything alse.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii u has third party developers. Wii never did. 

    * Darksiders 2
    * Batman: Arkham City
    * "Tekken"
    * Assassin's Creed
    * Lego City Stories
    * Ghost Recon Online
    * DiRT
    * Aliens: Colonial Marines
    * Metro: Last Light
    * Ninja Gaiden 3: Razer's Edge

this is just to start. once the system is up I am sure developers will begin porting titles. apparently Rockstar already has a debug unit (Wii u developer console)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> It serves the purpose of a console. Entertainment and light gaming. Good for the kids and so on



i've actually used it, and the games aren't entertaining, the mario/other nintendo games are unbelievably repetitive and the rest of the games are all either sport or fitness based

if the motion control was good enough that the pointer wouldn't move when the remotes lying still on the table i would conider it a success, but i've only ever enjoyed the wii is when using the old gamecube controllers, everytime someone starts up super smash bros theres always a rush to not be the one with the wii remote

As i've said before if they can get EA and Co over onto it i can see it being fun and a great experience, but the current batch of wii games lacks all creativity and are usually badly programmed

i want the touchscreen controller to be something thats nice to use is my honest opinion and after all the rubbish they've put us through i don't see it happening


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> You missed it? I never saw a Wii that could run Battlefield 3 or Metro last light.



Nah, that's all fine and good I'm just not very keen to the controller. To me it seems like it's a Wii that can do HD and they added an over complicated/expensive controller to it.


----------



## Benetanegia (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i've actually used it, and the games aren't entertaining, the mario/other nintendo games are unbelievably repetitive and the rest of the games are all either sport or fitness based
> 
> if the motion control was good enough that the pointer wouldn't move when the remotes lying still on the table



You don't like it, I think we got the idea.

Fact is pretty much the rest of the world like it, or a grand part of it. Like I said I don't like it enough to pay for that thing, but it's pretty fun for when you go to someone's and to have half an hour of fun. After that is time to put the thing aside and have fun with your friends, you know, in the real life, doing real things. And that's what a console is for IMO.

EDIT: The only games I play on consoles are the likes of Guitar Hero, Wii sports and the like and they are fun for as long as I play them, which like I said, it's not for long. Maybe I belong to another generation even though I'm still 27, but I enjoy my time doing other things than playing consoles when with my friends.

For playing alone or multiplayer, nothing beats a PC and never will.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think a lot of people missed a lot of things from that show.
> 
> 1. Wii U is a new console with new specs unreleased.
> 2. Wii U has a console WITH a new controller. Not just a controller.
> ...



1. Thats a given, nothing really exciting all new consoles have new specs.
2. We seen, but a console with a controller the size of a tablet with an extra monitor really doesn't excite me at all.
3. Thats nice, but they should have just stuck with that, they pushed to move away from conventional controllers with the Wii, now they are going bigger than any controller on the market.
4. PS3 Remote play on new hardware. (not really innovation, would seem Nintendo took a page from the Sony book here)

Talk of innovation is big, but I don't really see it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2011)

God finally nintendo has 3rd party devs. I still do not like the controller. It looks huge and unconfortable. 

Wii-U Specs: http://pubvo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/prcspec13iu.jpg

The video they showed with the bird, doesnt really show what the console can do gamewise. Any modern tech could make a video like that(even older tech). They should have showed us a gameplay video of a new game. The only thing that looks good in the specs are the blu-ray, the 1GB of video ram, and the ~4870 GPU.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

i'm now happy thanks to me seeing bumblebees post

anyone know if this things got blu-ray?

Tekken, my Favorite game has come to wii..., along with batman (just to let you know i'm a big fan of arcade style games, storylines can find a home with movies, i just want to have fun)

if it has tekken, batman, battlefield its now a must buy as everything exceedingly bad value in the pc market at the moment and whatever price the wii is it'll be less then a new pc

@bumblebee, is that dirt 3 you mean or will it be a new one


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm now happy thanks to me seeing bumblebees post
> 
> anyone know if this things got blu-ray?
> 
> ...



why would you get battlefield 3 on a console??


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> why would you get battlefield 3 on a console??



well its not as if its gonna look that much better on my gts 250 and technology doesn't seem to have moved forward at all in the mid range segment - Mid range has just been moving up in price, not performance - my GTS 250 was £80 brand new with a 5 year warranty, find me a card now that's £80 new and will outperform mine by more then about 25% (its been 2-3 years i expect improvement)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> well its not as if its gonna look that much better on my gts 250 and technology doesn't seem to have moved forward at all in the mid range segment - Mid range has just been moving up in price, not performance - my GTS 250 was £80 brand new with a 5 year warranty, find me a card now that's £80 new and will outperform mine by more then about 25%



uhhh. idk, but its not coming out for a while. you have time to upgrade. did you not see the guy demo;ing BF3 on the EA conference using a PC?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo has released some specifications.



> Size: Approximately 1.8 inches tall, 6.8 inches wide and 10.5 inches long.
> 
> Controller: The new controller incorporates a 6.2-inch, 16:9 touch screen and traditional button controls, including two analog Circle Pads. This combination removes the traditional barriers between games, players and the TV by creating a second window into the video game world. The rechargeable controller includes a Power button, Home button, +Control Pad, A/B/X/Y buttons, L/R buttons and ZL/ZR buttons. It includes a built-in accelerometer and gyroscope, rumble feature, camera, a microphone, stereo speakers, a sensor strip and a stylus.
> 
> ...



if I had to guess they will continue to support Netflix. I don't think Nintendo will support Blu-ray because they would have to pay Sony a licensing fee.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> uhhh. idk, but its not coming out for a while. you have time to upgrade. did you not see the guy demo;ing BF3 on the EA conference using a PC?



and what do i get from upgrading? since tech isn't improving very fast at all for GPU's only thing to do is move up a price bracket every generation, and that will get very expensive very quickly?

still not looking forward to the price of splitscreen on a wii u...

innovation on consoles is kind of usefull since there been none on pc in the last few years


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> innovation on consoles is kind of usefull since there been none on pc in the last few years



lol wut?

There has been TONS of innovation. Just nothing utilized in games due to the shit ports.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> and what do i get from upgrading? since tech isn't improving very fast at all for GPU's only thing to do is move up a price bracket every generation, and that will get very expensive very quickly?
> 
> still not looking forward to the price of splitscreen on a wii u...
> 
> innovation on consoles is kind of usefull since there been none on pc in the last few years



get a high range card. GTX460 or something


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> There has been TONS of innovation. Just nothing utilized in games due to the shit ports.



Like what, DX11?, couple of new types of AA..

Can't really think of anything else, top end has moved higher for graphics cards but price has gone up at the same time so the end user isn't really getting more then they were getting a few years ago, look at the number of TPU users using 1 or 2 gen old cards still


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

the specs that nvidiaintelftw posted are pre-E3 rumors. the rumor was the 250GB model will retail for $299 and 320GB model $349 however the Nintendo specifications say there is no internal hard drive, Gamecube support or Blu-ray.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Like what, DX11?, couple of new types of AA..
> 
> Can't really think of anything else, top end has moved higher for graphics cards but price has gone up at the same time so the end user isn't really getting more then they were getting a few years ago, look at the number of TPU users using 1 or 2 gen old cards still



why are you on a PC tech forum when you are so gung ho about consoles?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> why are you on a PC tech forum when you are so gung ho about consoles?



don't get me wrong, i like pc's, just not the lack of innovation that's happening,bulldozers delayed, Nvidia and ATI have been on the same fabrication process for ages now, SSD's are still too expensive for most people to justify the cost

i like tech, i just don't have a money tree i can harvest every-time theres another price rise, still using my old ipod as the 2 that replaced it have only lost features, the S button on my keyboard is starting to irritate me as its not working properly, every game i've looked forward too this year has been a disappointment or delay, just found out wii u won't do blu-rays


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> well its not as if its gonna look that much better on my gts 250 and technology doesn't seem to have moved forward at all in the mid range segment - Mid range has just been moving up in price, not performance - my GTS 250 was £80 brand new with a 5 year warranty, find me a card now that's £80 new and will outperform mine by more then about 25% (its been 2-3 years i expect improvement)



I think he more ment, who the hell wants to play an fps with a controller


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Like what, DX11?, couple of new types of AA..
> 
> Can't really think of anything else, top end has moved higher for graphics cards but price has gone up at the same time so the end user isn't really getting more then they were getting a few years ago, look at the number of TPU users using 1 or 2 gen old cards still



I dont understand why you are so personally offended by Nintendo's Console. If you dont like it dont buy it. But you cant say it isnt revolutionary. It hasnt been done before, implementing portable and console together like that. Certainly not on this scale, at least.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> don't get me wrong, i like pc's, just not the lack of innovation that's happening,bulldozers delayed, Nvidia and ATI have been on the same fabrication process for ages now, SSD's are still too expensive for most people to justify the cost
> 
> i like tech, i just don't have a money tree i can harvest every-time theres another price rise, still using my old ipod as the 2 that replaced it have only lost features, the S button on my keyboard is starting to irritate me as its not working properly, every game i've looked forward too this year has been a disappointment or delay, just found out wii u won't do blu-rays



you have to look deeper into PC tech and all that to realize the innovation. PC innovation wont do much on the outside. but the inside itll change a ton

If it werent for the innovation of computer tech, then there would be no innovation in consoles


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I think he more ment, who the hell wants to play an fps with a controller



in that case point taken



Ninkobwi said:


> I dont understand why you are so personally offended by Nintendo's Console. If you dont like it dont buy it. But you cant say it isnt revolutionary. It hasnt been done before, implementing portable and console together like that. Certainly not on this scale, at least.



its not the console i have a problem with, its that nintendo have let me down consistently over the past 5 years and i just don't have any confidence in them to deliver, i may be compleatly wrong about this, i may use one and think 'i actually enjoy this' but theres no rule that says you have to be optimistic about every tech development a company will most likely overcharge for

at the moment i find myself wanting a console that's great fun, very cheap, and very reliable, that's a gap that was filled by a psp and everything since has been a bit of a disappointment, the new playstation vita looked really good until i read the price, for once can't they make a poor peoples version that only has a 4inch tft instead of a 5" oled

i want to go back to the days of cheap reliable tech that 'just worked', if my game boy could do it, why can't these modern ones do it?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

another console means another platform. Wii u, XBOX 360, PS3, PC. PC is already the weakest link because of it's low sales, portability and problem with piracy. I wonder if publishers are even going to bother spending the time, money and resources continuing to port titles to PC anymore. titles like Battlefield 3, Witcher 2, Dragon Age 2, Crysis 2 probably would of never made it to PC if it wasn't for consoles.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Like what, DX11?, couple of new types of AA..
> 
> Can't really think of anything else, top end has moved higher for graphics cards but price has gone up at the same time so the end user isn't really getting more then they were getting a few years ago, look at the number of TPU users using 1 or 2 gen old cards still



Um if you have to ask that then you need to read more news posted by bta. Its sad thats all you think has been done. There is far more to PC's then games.



BumbleBee said:


> another console means another platform. Wii u, XBOX 360, PS3, PC. PC is already the weakest link because of it's low sales, portability and problem with piracy. I wonder if publishers are even going to bother spending the time, money and resources continuing to port titles to PC anymore. titles like Battlefield 3, Witcher 2, Dragon Age 2, Crysis 2 probably would of never made it to PC if it wasn't for consoles.



Is that why they are making BF3 for the PC and then porting it down to console?.....just sayin.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um if you have to ask that then you need to read more news posted by bta. Its sad thats all you think has been done. There is far more to PC's then games.



this is a console thread, we only need to discuss games

bf3 is being made on pc and ported to consoles as thats the highest point, easy to make and game and just turn the settings down, battlefield has a high pc following compared to most games so there'll get more sales that way

look it it this way, pc users say how great cryis is, all console user buy crysis 2 when its available, our constant talking means we work well as marketers, if we say it looks amazing xbox user will buy it as well.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um if you have to ask that then you need to read more news posted by bta. Its sad thats all you think has been done. There is far more to PC's then games.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they are making BF3 for the PC and then porting it down to console?.....just sayin.



Battlefield 3 could be PC exclusive but with a quarter of the budget. big budget PC exclusives are dead. consoles carry PC Gaming on it's back. PC Gaming is already poor with only the XBOX 360 and PS3 to compete with now the Wii u is entering the market.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> this is a console thread, we only need to discuss games
> 
> bf3 is being made on pc and ported to consoles as thats the highest point, easy to make and game and just turn the settings down, battlefield has a high pc following compared to most games so there'll get more sales that way


 Ray tracing, translacing, physics, DX9,10,11 for gaming on the PC are just a few things that can be done. 



BumbleBee said:


> Battlefield 3 could be PC exclusive but with a quarter of the budget. big budget PC exclusives are dead. consoles carry PC Gaming on it's back.



Without PC gaming consoles wouldn't have anything to rip off.....with the exception of Nintendo. Them (Nintendo) and PC's are true innovators. The rest are just copy cats. So in the long run who is carring who?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ray tracing, translacing, physics, DX9,10,11 for gaming on the PC are just a few things that can be done.



out of those only dx11 and ray tracing were brought out in the last 2 years

What games that are honestly something new and interesting have yo seen in the last 2-3 years either that were pc exclusive?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

that is a pretty old argument. consoles now have 3D engines, even the same ones PC uses. what innovation has the PC brought in the 7th generation of gaming? nothing but ports.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> out of those only dx11 and ray tracing were brought out in the last 2 years
> 
> What games that are honestly something new and interesting have yo seen in the last 2-3 years either that were pc exclusive?



Everything I listed cannot be done on a console. What about the innovations in crossfire/SLI (lucid) and Xfinity? APU and touch screen gaming? Shall I continue?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Everything I listed cannot be done on a console. What about the innovations in crossfire/SLI (lucid) and Xfinity? APU and touch screen gaming? Shall I continue?



a whole 5.6% of Steam uses DX11. the only innovation PC has brought in the 7th generation of gaming is ports and expensive hardware that is underutilized.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> that is a pretty old argument. consoles now have 3D engines, even the same ones PC uses. what innovation has the PC brought in the 7th generation of gaming? nothing but ports.



i use to feel PC was better then all other forms of gaming, then i got a ps3, now i'd rather have a netbook and a ps3, as i have games which are truly good, there's no pc game up to the gt5 standard, and you'd be surprised at how unnoticeable all the eye candy really becomes, a game can look nice without tessellation and shading, One that springs to mind is monster hunter freedom unite which has amazing landscapes and great looking creatures, and it doe it on a 300mhz processor, dirt 3 also looks amazing and yet it will run on 4-5 year old hardware, i don't see ageing consoles and netbooks etc as a bad thing, i see them as proof programmers no longer no what to do with the power their given besides over tessellation and add shader after shader


----------



## Benetanegia (Jun 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Battlefield 3 could be PC exclusive but with a quarter of the budget.



And they would still be 10 times better. Half-Life 2 was made with 1/10th the budget of COD MW3 or Battlefield 3 and it was a much better game than these franchises will ever be.

The budget for creating games has been on the rise, absurdingly, like doubling them every year. And games are shittier and shittier every time. Graphics are the same (no money spent there), games are shorter (less man hours spent on content content) so where the hell does all that money go? My theory is that either developers have become a bunch of greedy bastards or publishers lie about the real budgets so that they can ask a higher price, blame piracy and whatnot.

Second one is more likely. I mean the latest COD game is said to have a budget of $200 million. lol that's more than most Hollywood blockbusters*. $200 million for a map pack! $200 million for something that the fan fase has always gladly made for free for HL2, Counter Strike, Unreal tournament, Quake 3, and so on. It's hilarious. Well it would be hilarious if it werent so sad.

*Avatar which is almost entirely CG and thus has a similar work behind, only 10x times more complex, had a budget of $237 million and thousands of people working on it. Hundreds doing the CG alone. Comparing the effort required for creating the realistic world of pandora to the creation of any multi-platform game is absurd.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> there's no pc game up to the gt5 standard



Well.. your opinion certianly isn't my opinion. gt5 is doing a great job of collecting dust for me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> a whole 5.6% of Steam uses DX11. the only innovation PC has brought in the 7th generation of gaming is ports and expensive hardware that is underutilized.



I agree. Consoles are killing gaming with this stupid ass 10 year cycle. But the PC continues to innovate and pave the way for the next console. When the new consoles come out and do all the things PC's have been able to do for YEARS you will appreciate the amount of innovation thats been evolving.

Hardware accelerated physic, ray-tracing, trans-lacing, APU style architecture etc. 

Point was the PC industry is more innovative than just about any other industry on the planet. Its the very nature of it. Every 6 months your are out dated.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 7, 2011)

with a simple question i have turned this thread in do a flame war....im so proud of my self right now


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Well.. your opinion certianly isn't my opinion. gt5 is doing a great job of collecting dust for me.



Me too.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Everything I listed cannot be done on a console. What about the innovations in crossfire/SLI (lucid) and Xfinity? APU and touch screen gaming? Shall I continue?


raytracing, physics, tessellation are already done on consoles, Crosfire/SLI is just gfx card companies running out of ideas of how to make single cards faster, APU's are used on the xbox S, Touch screens have been used for years on DS, should i continue?

From my point of view as much as i want to believe in the PC i just see the big companies messing it up, delaying launches, doing anything besides innovating

games are also going downhill, large budgets and less fun seem to be a correlation

And i've just noticed i've broken the 1000 post count


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> a whole 5.6% of Steam uses DX11. the only innovation PC has brought in the 7th generation of gaming is ports and expensive hardware that is underutilized.



Quoted for stupidity. 

Consoles are the offsprings of PCs. Anything they do, or will ever do, will be tested on PC first. There are plenty of superior PC games out there. Console games these days are all just dumbed down hype machines that a baby chimpanzee could master. Anyone who wants a game with real depth goes to PC.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh no! It's a console vs. PC argument!!!! Gosh, what an intriguing conversation that surely hasn't been presented before and surely this conversation will lead to some sort of revelation!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> raytracing, physics, tessellation are already done on consoles, Crosfire/SLI is just gfx card companies running out of ideas of how to make single cards faster, APU's are used on the xbox S, Touch screens have been used for years on DS, should i continue?
> 
> From my point of view as much as i want to believe in the PC i just see the big companies messing it up, delaying launches, doing anything besides innovating



Oh? What console game uses ray-tracing in real time?



erocker said:


> Oh no! It's a console vs. PC argument!!!! Gosh, what an intriguing conversation that surely hasn't been presented before and surely this conversation will lead to some sort of revelation!



THIS IS IT! We will finally solve the problem!


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Oh no! It's a console vs. PC argument!!!! Gosh, what an intriguing conversation that surely hasn't been presented before and surely this conversation will lead to some sort of revelation!



I apologize in advance lol. I'm finished replying though so I will just take the punches.


----------



## Benetanegia (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh? What console game uses ray-tracing in real time?



Yeah I want to see that too


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Well.. your opinion certianly isn't my opinion. gt5 is doing a great job of collecting dust for me.


Mine is still in the store shelf, along with the PS3.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh? What console game uses ray-tracing in real time?



theres a pc game that does it in real time? cause i've there is i haven't noticed any real improvement

As Erocker says i don't think were getting anywhere, nice debate though


----------



## xenocide (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> raytracing, physics, tessellation are already done on consoles, Crosfire/SLI is just gfx card companies running out of ideas of how to make single cards faster, APU's are used on the xbox S, Touch screens have been used for years on DS, should i continue?
> 
> From my point of view as much as i want to believe in the PC i just see the big companies messing it up, delaying launches, doing anything besides innovating



APU's were first designed for PC's, and are really pulling through on Cell Phone's, Consoles are hardly taking advantage of such a technology, as proven by the fact that the 360 Slim is the ONLY one to do it thus far.  Touch Screen have been around for a VERY long time.  The PC doesn't really need a Touch Screen since it already has a viable input option, unlike Consoles.

The fact is all Consoles are basically PC's with fixed hardware.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Well.. your opinion certianly isn't my opinion. gt5 is doing a great job of collecting dust for me.



yo erocker have you gotten iracing yet?


----------



## Benetanegia (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> theres a pc game that does it in real time?



There's technology that can do it and there's a high chance we would have it already in games if it werent' for the stupid publishers and dumbed down console ports.

To say that consoles drive innovation when they are made for 10 year lifecycles is stupid. Consoles are 6 years old now. What is innovative in that? the Wii is innovating and Nintendo is trying to pull shorter life cycles and thus innovating in some areas more oftem. Of course they are innovating on the controler side, because it's there where a console has to innovate.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2011)

PC/Console < Board Games

Serisously, this is a thread about what is being presented at E3. Take this ridiculous argument somewhere else.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> theres a pc game that does it in real time? cause i've there is i haven't noticed any real improvement
> 
> As Erocker says i don't think were getting anywhere, nice debate though



Nobody said Ray Tracing is actively used on the PC, but you did say it was used on Consoles.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> PC/Console < Board Games
> 
> Serisously, this is a thread about what is being presented at E3. Take this ridiculous argument somewhere else.



i thought we were discussing a console that was presented in E3

but if you insist...

anyone else looking forward to forza 4?

@xenocide: you never said it had to be real time- the pre-rendered seams to do it well enough, and erocker said it was a pc innovation, if its not used its not much of an innovation


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> anyone else looking forward to forza 4?


Nope, don't have a XBOX2π.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Nope, don't have an XBox2%u03C0.



you should try using one, you'd be suprised how much better gaming is from the other side of the room on a plasma with friends playing with you


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you should try using one, you'd be suprised how much better gaming is from the other side of the room on a plasma with friends playing with you


Thanks for the tip, now to find someone with a plasma and willing to play with me. 

EDIToes Forza 4 have anything worthy? I haven't seen the videos yet.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i thought we were discussing a console that was presented in E3
> 
> but if you insist...
> 
> ...



yes forza 4 will be sick. but im excited for Star Wars TOR, halo 4, Halo Anniversary, Gears 3, and the new Tomb Raider, and assassins creed(speaking of which. i need to watch the ubisoft conference)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Thanks for the tip, now to find someone with a plasma and willing to play with me.



an LCD will work an i'm sure you have friends

to be fair i find it sad most of the games of e3 this year have 3 or 4 in the number

sad most of the games i enjoy aren't on the pc really

halo aniversary doesn't interest me, but halo 4 does!!!, no more bungie failing to provide a good game anymore


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo brought it this year, A new Super Smash Bros. for both 3DS and Wii U, a better look into Mario Kart 3ds, Super Mario 3DS and Star Fox 3DS are both coming out this year as well as Luigi's Mansion 2, a new Kirby, Mario Party 9, Ninja Gaiden 3 and they still had time to slip in new hardware.

Nintendo and Sony did a great job this E3.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> an LCD will work an i'm sure you have friends
> 
> to be fair i find it sad most of the games of e3 this year have 3 or 4 in the number
> 
> sad most of the games i enjoy aren't on the pc really


I do, just none of them have plasmas. Yes, I know LCD works fine.
I find it funny they're almost all the 3rd or 4th installments of a title.
And I'm happy because one of my favorite theme for games IS on the PC (albeit not exclusively). It's rally racing, btw.

EDIT: I'm also looking forward to BF3 and like I said eariler, blasting the map with a B-1 armed with CLUSTER BOMBS!
Oh boy, I hope it takes me back to the times of BF:V when I used to take the F-4 to the jungle.
I need new hardware for it, though.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Nintendo brought it this year, A new Super Smash Bros. for both 3DS and Wii U, a better look into Mario Kart 3ds, Super Mario 3DS and Star Fox 3DS are both coming out this year as well as Luigi's Mansion 2, a new Kirby, Mario Party 9, Ninja Gaiden 3 and they still had time to slip in a new hardware.



i can predict all of the games with 3d in their name will be rubbish, as all movies with 3d in the name are


----------



## xenocide (Jun 7, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Nintendo brought it this year, A new Super Smash Bros. for both 3DS and Wii U, a better look into Mario Kart 3ds, Super Mario 3DS and Star Fox 3DS are both coming out this year as well as Luigi's Mansion 2, a new Kirby, Mario Party 9, Ninja Gaiden 3 and they still had time to slip in a new hardware.
> 
> Nintendo and Sony did a great job this E3.



It's an odd time for most of these companies;

Microsoft - Still working out the kinks with their new hardware, Kinect needed to be supported.  They were mostly presenting game sequels, and already announced titles.
Sony - Getting hacked left and right, PS Vita was their only new Hardware, Move needed some support.  Mostly presenting sequels and already announced games.
Nintendo - Announcing a new Console, 3DS needed some support.  They also really need to start selling people on the software level for the Wii\Wii U, people bought the Wii, but not many people bought games.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yes forza 4 will be sick. but im excited for Star Wars TOR, halo 4, Halo Anniversary, Gears 3, and the new Tomb Raider, and assassins creed(speaking of which. i need to watch the ubisoft conference)



Ezio ate one too many cannolis. trailer is awesome 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCTtIIW1WA0


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i can predict all of the games with 3d in their name will be rubbish, as all movies with 3d in the name are



3DS is the name of they're handheld system,why would the games suck because they're in 3D?



xenocide said:


> It's an odd time for most of these companies;
> 
> Microsoft - Still working out the kinks with their new hardware, Kinect needed to be supported.  They were mostly presenting game sequels, and already announced titles.
> Sony - Getting hacked left and right, PS Vita was their only new Hardware, Move needed some support.  Mostly presenting sequels and already announced games.
> Nintendo - Announcing a new Console, 3DS needed some support.  They also really need to start selling people on the software level for the Wii\Wii U, people bought the Wii, but not many people bought games.



I agree.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Nintendo brought it this year, A new Super Smash Bros. for both 3DS and Wii U, a better look into Mario Kart 3ds, Super Mario 3DS and Star Fox 3DS are both coming out this year as well as Luigi's Mansion 2, a new Kirby, Mario Party 9, Ninja Gaiden 3 and they still had time to slip in a new hardware.
> 
> Nintendo and Sony did a great job this E3.



I agree. Nintendo is really whipping Sony and MS ass. This E3 really hit that point home.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> 3DS is the name of they're handheld system,why would the games suck because they're in 3D?



things with 3d in the name have traditionally have been motly marketing with very little effort put into the actual product,

for example:any 3d movie this year


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> things with 3d in the name have traditionally have been motly marketing with very little effort put into the actual product,


For example: 3dfx Interactive
Oh, wait...


----------



## Maelstrom (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> things with 3d in the name have traditionally have been motly marketing with very little effort put into the actual product,
> 
> for example:any 3d movie this year



So with that line of thinking all the games for the 3DS are going to be terrible with almost no time put into the creation of the game. I see. Well, good thing I didn't buy one .


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii u hands on demo

http://e3.gamespot.com/video/6317644/

Batman: Arkham City stage demo (X360)

http://e3.gamespot.com/video/6317653/


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> So with that line of thinking all the games for the 3DS are going to be terrible with almost no time put into the creation of the game. I see. Well, good thing I didn't buy one .



I'm sure the 3ds will have some games without 3d in the name, these will be the ones to watch

EDIT: the 3dfx Wikipedia page starts with the words, once upon a time, think Its worth a read


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2011)

Halo Anniversery will release on a retail disk for $39.99. I love that. Its not really a full new game just a remastered CE. Activision/Sledgehammer/Infinity Ward take notes.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> things with 3d in the name have traditionally have been motly marketing with very little effort put into the actual product,
> 
> for example:any 3d movie this year



I don't understand,with 3D movies, they're more of a tacked on thing. If the games themselves are good and they add 3D without the need for glasses in a well done manner then whats the issue?, I understand the marketing gimmick that is 3D, but if you have ever played the Nintendo 3DS you'll see that the 3D in a good amount of it's games(not all though), really make the games stick out without the need for glasses.

You can also turn off the 3D if you want on the 3DS.(in every game)


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

Dark Souls looks awesome 

you can watch Gamespot at E3 live as they go booth to booth.

http://e3.gamespot.com/live-show/live-show-day-1/ 

if you missed something it will get archived later.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 7, 2011)

I think the Wii U looks great, it makes a change and i like change. Its all about how well supported the idea is and how its used. The problem with the original wii was the amount of shovel ware and some developers used dodgy implementation of the motion controls.

I think the controller doesn't have the whole system in it, maybe it links remotely and you just get the picture on the screen. Problem with that though is potential lag over a wireless connection, button presses need to be instantaneous.


----------



## Benetanegia (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> EDIT: the 3dfx Wikipedia page starts with the words, once upon a time, think Its worth a read



And what has 3dfx to do with anything on this thread??


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I think the Wii U looks great, it makes a change and i like change. Its all about how well supported the idea is and how its used. The problem with the original wii was the amount of shovel ware and some developers used dodgy implementation of the motion controls.
> 
> I think the controller doesn't have the whole system in it, maybe it links remotely and you just get the picture on the screen. Problem with that though is potential lag over a wireless connection, button presses need to be instantaneous.



the console does all the work and streams it to the controller using WiFi or Bluetooth.



> "The images displayed are generated only by Wii U [and are] wirelessly transmitted without latency issues," Iwata said.



the hands on videos show no latency at all.


----------



## KainXS (Jun 8, 2011)

does anyone know the specs on the wii U besides the fake picture thats circulating like what GPU it has


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 8, 2011)

KainXS said:


> does anyone know the specs on the wii U besides the fake picture thats circulating like what GPU it has



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147069


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Jun 8, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the console does all the work and streams it to the controller using WiFi or Bluetooth.



OH snap, that is actually great. "Hey, shut it down! Time for XYZ TV Show." *changes controller to main display, walks onto front porch with Zelda in hand*

On a more serious note, how usefull could it possibly be? I can only look at one screen at a time...so the efficiency is pretty limited IMO


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 8, 2011)

you can turn the 6.2" screen OFF, set it to display the map or inventory like a Nintendo DS or stream what is happening on the television. some titles will require the use of the Wii U screen like in the on stage demo.

seems like there are a lot of potential applications for it. whether you give a shit or not is up to you.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm interested in the H.U.D. capabilities, and the inventory display. Being able to switch weapons with a glance down and a touch sounds awesome. It would make a good rear view mirror in racing games too.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 8, 2011)

Check out these pics for Hitman:Absolution!!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 8, 2011)

Ive been waiting for a new hitman game.. but those screens have WAYYYYYYYY too much post processing


----------



## The Witcher (Jun 8, 2011)

"Did I ever tell you what the definition of insanity is? Insanity is...buying the exact same repackaged FPS game over and over again, expecting...it to be any different. That...is crazy. And than i started seeing everywhere i looked, everywhere i looked all these fucking video game producers making these exact same fucking games...over and over and over and over again thinking...this time its gone be different. I'm sorry, i am sick and tired of playing the same old repackaged FPS.

Did I ever..."   __________ eugkra34

This is SOOOOOOOO true.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nXjcMlX8oE


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

did someone say the games for the wii looked good this time round, cause the game footage they used was actually from the PC and PS3

http://kotaku.com/5809844/nintendo-used-360-ps3--pc-game-footage-in-its-wii-u-demo-reel


told you nintendo was mostly marketing...

Nintendo's president says the console won't be finished for another year...

i hate to say i told you so...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> did someone say the games for the wii looked good this time round, cause the game footage they used was actually from the PC and PS3
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5809844/nintendo-used-360-ps3--pc-game-footage-in-its-wii-u-demo-reel
> 
> ...



He says the reason for this is that Nintendo is still "a year away from when the console will launch".

Yeah so the Wii U might even look better.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> He says the reason for this is that Nintendo is still "a year away from when the console will launch".
> 
> Yeah so the Wii U might even look better.



still a bit dodgy of them to pass of pc game footage as their own...

i could record a game on my pc and claim i played it on my gforce 4mx


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> still a bit dodgy of them to pass of pc game footage as their own...



As dodgy as Sony passing CG rendering as game play?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> As dodgy as Sony passing CG rendering as game play?



well nintendo do it for their DS games along with some of their current wii games


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 8, 2011)

I heard they used the 360's and/or PS3's rendering power for the Zelda trailer.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I heard they used the 360's and/or PS3's rendering power for the Zelda trailer.



I doubt that. PC maybe but not another console for Zelda.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I doubt that. PC maybe but not another console for Zelda.



problem is gameplay footage from a nintendo console doesn't look good on a video or TV advert, don't know why they even bothered if its around a year off, why not just show it at next years e3


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I doubt that. PC maybe but not another console for Zelda.



I tend to agree with TheMailMan i just cant see how the would use a PS3 seeing as how different its architecture is and no point using a 360 when its so compatible with PC. Using amalgamations of other versions of games to make a trailer doesnt exactly mean they produced anything on other systems.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> problem is gameplay footage from a nintendo console doesn't look good on a video or TV advert, don't know why they even bothered if its around a year off, why not just show it at next years e3



Lemme know when you are done trollin. Ill show you how to do it properly. I see much potential.



MilkyWay said:


> I tend to agree with TheMailMan i just cant see how the would use a PS3 seeing as how different its architecture is and no point using a 360 when its so compatible with PC. Using amalgamations of other versions of games to make a trailer doesnt exactly mean they produced anything on other systems.



I suspect a lot of stuff was done on a PC or a Devkit. A year is a LOT of time. Need to build hype so we get the pre rendered stuff for now.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Lemme know when you are done trollin. Ill show you how to do it properly. I see much potential.



not trying to, do you really want the wii u to succeed so much you consider my argument trolling?

can't troll anyway, too many infractions


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> not trying to, do you really want the wii u to succeed so much you consider my argument trolling?
> 
> can't troll anyway, too many infractions



if you arent guilty of trolling (which I cant be sure of at this point), then you are certainly guilty of over-posting. I swear there are 16 year old girls out there that have less to say than you seem to.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 8, 2011)

Investors are not liking the Wii U apparently:http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/08/us-videogames-nintendo-idUSTRE7564TY20110608


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> not trying to, do you really want the wii u to succeed so much you consider my argument trolling?
> 
> can't troll anyway, too many infractions



You don't have a legitimate argument. You are just saying random thing applying Nintendo is being disingenuous. Thats not an argument. Thats trolling.



CDdude55 said:


> Investors are not liking the Wii U apparently:http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/08/us-videogames-nintendo-idUSTRE7564TY20110608



The problem was they were not clear enough on the direction they were going. Hell look at half of the members here on TPU! Most thought the controller was the damn system! lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> if you arent guilty of trolling (which I cant be sure of at this point), then you are certainly guilty of over-posting. I swear there are 16 year old girls out there that have less to say than you seem to.



Point taken, i think i've got 50 posts in here, not my fault it just interests me, i'm also on the losing side, and accept that, just a bit irritated that nintedo took the thing that managed to sway me back to liking it, and didn't mention at the time it was just the same thing all the other consoles had



CDdude55 said:


> Investors are not liking the Wii U apparently:http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/08/us-videogames-nintendo-idUSTRE7564TY20110608



so i'm not the only one who doesn't feel it was done too well, i still fear the price of a spare remote


----------



## erocker (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy and MailMan, you're clogging up this thread. Take your petty arguments elsewhere. I'm not asking and I have my finger on the trigger.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The problem was they were not clear enough on the direction they were going. Hell look at half of the members here on TPU! Most thought the controller was the damn system! lol



That's true.

I'm still skeptical about the system myself, we still haven't really seen what it can actually do.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 8, 2011)

When they say its not finished yet that means they are still tweaking the production version. Could be still developing the software for it too. That doesn't mean there doesn't exist any dev kits. Reggie even mentioned early dev kits being used whatever that means.

EDIT: Here's what to expect from the Wii U http://www.viddler.com/explore/Joystiq/videos/5958/ (There is an advertisement at the beginning just start the video and refresh the page and the ad will act like its been watched so it wont appear again).


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> cheesy and MailMan, you're clogging up this thread. Take your petty arguments elsewhere. I'm not asking and I have my finger on the trigger.



They were the only ones having a legitimate discussion in this thread IMO..

Other then them the posts were all OMG BF3 SEX SEX SEX


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 11, 2011)

the ten best looking games from E3
dont think these screenshots have been posted 
here.
http://www.1up.com/do/minisite?cId=3184631

bf3 and forza 4 are like wow


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 11, 2011)

stuartb04 said:


> the ten best looking games from E3
> dont think these screenshots have been posted
> here.
> http://www.1up.com/do/minisite?cId=3184631
> ...



Forza is the best racing series ive played. Forza 4 looks like it will be another amazing addition to the series. I passed up on an opportunity to get the 360 official steering wheel for cheap, kinda wish i had now. Its a great wheel they just dont make it anymore, they have this shitty new wheel coming out it looks like the thing you use for mario kart and i think there is a new Forza branded uber wheel coming out too which looks fucking awesome but expensive looking.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 11, 2011)

Fanatec and Mad Catz have racing wheels coming out for Forza 4.

http://www.madcatz.com/wheel

this Mad Catz wheel that is coming out is going to cost $230.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 11, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Fanatec and Mad Catz have racing wheels coming out for Forza 4.
> 
> http://www.madcatz.com/wheel
> 
> this Mad Catz wheel that is coming out is going to cost $230.



Its the Fanatec wheel. Thanks for reminding me. Looks really expensive though.

Here is the Speed Wheel from Microsoft. Looks rubbish lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 11, 2011)

They should flip it the other way around, that way you don't have to hold the controller up the entire time. It would just rest on the tops of your grips.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> They should flip it the other way around, that way you don't have to hold the controller up the entire time. It would just rest on the tops of your grips.



I guess that would make more sense, the reason i dont like the speed wheel is because i prefer something i can rest down so im not holding it up getting sore arms.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 11, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Forza is the best racing series ive played. Forza 4 looks like it will be another amazing addition to the series. I passed up on an opportunity to get the 360 official steering wheel for cheap, kinda wish i had now. Its a great wheel they just dont make it anymore, they have this shitty new wheel coming out it looks like the thing you use for mario kart and i think there is a new Forza branded uber wheel coming out too which looks fucking awesome but expensive looking.



never played forza before
always been a gran turismo fan

are the two comparable?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 11, 2011)

stuartb04 said:


> never played forza before
> always been a gran turismo fan
> 
> are the two comparable?



Yes, Forza is the GT for 360.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 14, 2011)

watched this video posted yesterday and thought of you.

http://www.tested.com/e3-2011-hands-on-with-forza-motorsport-4-for-kinect/47-418/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh yes!!!! 

UFC Undisputed 3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcqOtvIsKIA


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/14/wii-u-has-last-gen-radeon-inside-still-more-powerful-than-ps3-a/

The Wii U uses a custom chip based on the R770 apparently. Maybe the didnt go with a DX 11 compatible chip because they didnt think current chips would handle future DX11 games very well still kinda weird though.


----------

